# My CCO/Ben Nye Haul



## HeavenLeiBlu (Feb 10, 2009)

Let me just warn you; yes I'm one of those slobs who don't care about making the bed every day, and I took a hasty pic, too. You've been warned! LOL


I got: 3N lipglass, Love Nectar lustreglass, and Optical lustreglass (shoot, I realized later I could've have added that to my swap with Tish but it's too late now), Honeyflower l/s and Star By Night e/s ( Yes, I have Deep Truth and yes, they'rt pretty much close to the same thing, but SBN has the Starflash formula, which is buttery, I love it).


From Atlanta Costume: Ardell clear lash adhesive, Ben Nye Grand Lumiere shadows in Mermaid Green and Turquoise, cake liner in Black, Powder Rouge in Passion Purple, (I'll use it as shadow, so pretty!), Creme Rouge in Natural, Raspberry, and Blush Coral. 


Ok now, for those of you who like to use CCB under your blushes....Fuggetaboutit! Those Ben Nye creme rouges cost *4 BUCKS* and they are the freakin bomb! I only got them in three colors but honeychild, they have a fantastic range of colors, and let me tell you, those babies last ALL DAY. My girlfriend commented that it looked like I had just put on my face after we'd been ripping and running all day; now isn't that what we all want? 










Swatches for a few of the Ben Nye Items here

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/b...2/#post1494201


Thanks for looking!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 10, 2009)

You know, I got a Ben Nye creme color and I love it.  I use it as an eyeshadow base.  I will have to check out the rouges.


----------



## lushious_lips (Feb 10, 2009)

Enjoy your goodies.


----------



## aquamel (Feb 27, 2009)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE Ben Nye Lumiere, especially "Chartreuse".

Use it all the time at the theatre, wears very well!

Well done!

Mel


----------



## ClaireAvril (Feb 28, 2009)

MMMmm.. 3N 
great haul!! I wonder if you can find ben nye in canada


----------



## kariii (Feb 28, 2009)

would you be able to depot these into a MAC palette? I mean are they same size the MAC e/s pan?


----------



## kariii (Feb 28, 2009)

I totally meant the eyeshadows in the 12 palette.. Totally just realized that isn't in your haul...


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice Haul!  I really want to indulge in some Ben Nye products.  I'm in Atlanta too so I guess I'll have to make my way down to Atlanta Costume whatever.  What's the full name and where is it?


----------



## Blushbaby (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kariii* 

 
_I totally meant the eyeshadows in the 12 palette.. Totally just realized that isn't in your haul..._

 
No you can't - they're bigger than MAC e/s

Cool haul - I really need to order some Ben Nye stuff. I was given the brochure at The Imats by a company that sell it here in the UK but I've just not gotten round to having a good look at it and deciding what to get.

Will def be checking out those Creme Rouges now though


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Feb 28, 2009)

I like the blue and the green!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Mar 1, 2009)

Where did you find the 3n?


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 1, 2009)

great haul!!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeshieShimmer* 

 
_Where did you find the 3n?_

 
I got the one in this haul from  the CCO inside Off 5th at Discover Mills, but they have it at Premium Outlets in Dawsonville. My daughter bought me another one at the CCO  at the outlets in Beaufort/Hilton Head SC.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Nice Haul!  I really want to indulge in some Ben Nye products.  I'm in Atlanta too so I guess I'll have to make my way down to Atlanta Costume whatever.  What's the full name and where is it?_

 
Oooh, I messed up the name but I swore is said "Costume" on the receipt. It's actually Norcostco/Atlanta *Custom*.

You know how when you're going on 85 northbound on the connector and there's the exit for Piedmont? It's immediately off the exit on your left. If they get Jade back in stock PLEAAAAASSSSSEEEEE let me know? I wanna get that and Sun Yellow ( I think that's the name of it, and it was in stock) next time I go.

[SIZE=-1]2089 Monroe Dr NE[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Atlanta, GA 30324[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1](404) 874-7511‎
[/SIZE]


----------



## wifey806 (Mar 1, 2009)

oooh i want ben nye now too !!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 1, 2009)

Great Haul Girl!!


----------

